# What's given your car the wettest finish?



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

As above really, in your opinion what combo gave your car that ultimate wet look, I recently used obsession wax dynasty finished with a couple of coats of ocd velocity and was very impressed on performance blue.....what are your combos?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Blackfire Kit GEP; AFPP and Midnight Sun Wax


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Every time it rains...its wet :lol:



Bit of a joke...R222 paint cleanser + any carnauba wax is my winner for a wet look.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

For a nice wet look on a dark colour I always go for ODK Glamour, it was one of the first waxes I brought and still love it. Only down side is I don’t have a dark colour vehicle now so I’ve had to buy ODK Echo instead along with a few others


----------



## m4tti (Oct 13, 2017)

I've just used kamikaze miyabi and it does give a decent wet look, but I've come to the conclusion the real way to get the ultimate wet look is to have the flattest paint possible.

The oem finish on my Audi even though it's very good it could definitely be flatter in places.

Here's the miyabi under garage lights. It looks fairly wet. But when you watch the YouTube video of Esoteric detailing doing a la Ferrari and applying kamikaze I'm pretty sure the dripping wet look comes from being wet sanded within an inch of its life.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adams patriot wax


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

A machine polish finish will give you better results than any wax alone...


----------



## Salo87 (Oct 22, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Blackfire Kit GEP; AFPP and Midnight Sun Wax


what about Souveran ? is the Midnight Sun wax superior ?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Chemical guys blacklight followed by odk glamour :thumb:


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Simple - OCD Nebula!


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> A machine polish finish will give you better results than any wax alone...


Yup...nothing comes close to spending some extra time with Menz SF4500 and a LC Gold pad!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Surprisingly I've seen good results with 845. Then topped up with Autobrite project 32 which leaves a really slick finish!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Full Glare system plus Britemax Blackmax, plus two coats Britemax Vantage :thumb:


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

cleslie said:


> Simple - OCD Nebula!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Mitchell and King Pure cleanser followed by their lavender wax. Dripping wet look.
But as already said a good mahine polish is the best wet look you can get.


----------



## O.P. (Jun 12, 2015)

Prima Amigo followed by Souveran has always performed well for me 

Sendt fra min SM-A520F med Tapatalk


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

3D-Speed applied with DA


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wet Glaze 2


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

On red or Black, i love Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish followed by Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection - i have Midnight Sun but this slightly dulls the crisp look i like. 

Megs NXT 2 is old school i know but also excellent on Black for the crisp sharp look, but doesn't have the lasting hydrophobic properties of Blackfire.

For white ensure that the paint is super clean, then BH Cleanser Polish and SMARTWAX or Adams Sealant. 

Adams Brilliant Glaze is also very good for adding extra gloss.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Carpro essence by machine followed by bouncers billet, looked fantastic!


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Blackfire all the way for me. On red its PROPER amazing.Been around forever and its still my fav.
Motorgeek have it on a great discount ATM[link below].I think Blackfire are doing a label change.State side its changed.Midnight sun kit is still the dogs for me.

Fill ya boots- http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_affid=&db_pid=1092

BB


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Has anyone used CG Glossworkz on a dark car? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

saul said:


> Has anyone used CG Glossworkz on a dark car? What are your thoughts?


I used it on my old deep black mk 5 golf. Was unimpressed tbh..... I've gotten better results with prima amigo and black magic detail Sirius dark edition show wax.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

Big Bri said:


> Blackfire all the way for me. On red its PROPER amazing.Been around forever and its still my fav.
> Motorgeek have it on a great discount ATM[link below].I think Blackfire are doing a label change.State side its changed.Midnight sun kit is still the dogs for me.
> 
> Fill ya boots- http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_affid=&db_pid=1092
> ...


I have just bought a black Audi A1 s-line and have just been looking at the Blackfire range of products. Which ones do you use?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

skybie said:


> I have just bought a black Audi A1 s-line and have just been looking at the Blackfire range of products. Which ones do you use?


Hi Skybie

We have a black Magic Ibiza which is probably very similar paint to your Audi. I use the Gloss Enhancing Polish followed by the All Finish Paint Protection, paint feels and looks super smooth. Beading is very tight beads and sheets well. Have been tempted by the Polymer Detailer but trying to resist. :thumb:


----------



## AD5 (Nov 17, 2017)

I've got a white car and im using Chemical Guys white light / jet seal / white wax after a compounding sesh. looks pretty good, but im new here and to detailing so haven't tried anything else to compare with.

Ive got a feeling that wax isn't the best, doesn't feel very "glidey" buffing it off, water beading is nothing exciting.


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

66Rob said:


> Hi Skybie
> 
> We have a black Magic Ibiza which is probably very similar paint to your Audi. I use the Gloss Enhancing Polish followed by the All Finish Paint Protection, paint feels and looks super smooth. Beading is very tight beads and sheets well. Have been tempted by the Polymer Detailer but trying to resist. :thumb:


Thanks for the help. Going to put the above on my Christmas list


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys Edition

Collinite 845

BH Finis Wax


There's loads more out there

It's all in the prep '


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

werkstate


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Massive fan and firm favourite for me when asked how I achieve thee wet show finish on the silver audi has to come from Dan @ ODK WAX..... pro cleanse topped with glamour and finished with exhibit a day before any car show with a top up on stand and I can stand back and leave it looking jaw dropping.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

skybie said:


> Thanks for the help. Going to put the above on my Christmas list


If you find a few of my old posts youll see my old motor mostly wearing the blackfire range


----------



## Autoglanz.UK (Sep 16, 2017)

Wax Planet Polygloss or ODK Exhibit.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

